# Newborn crs



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Bad pic but sooooooo excited for my first ones!










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Cammyle (Oct 24, 2016)

Cool.. congrats   this make me want to start another shrimp tank lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a keeper Janice.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh I'm in love! Such tiny little cuties! I will try and get better pics when they are out more. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twleung (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats more pics!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

twleung said:


> Congrats more pics!


Thank you  I will try to get better pics but my phone isn't very good.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome~  gotta love seeing Xmas candy cane shrimplet~


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

From this morning. So adorable! They were cute on Christmas day hanging from the Christmas moss

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

